# Extended Warranty



## antneed (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a dealer that sells Genuine Nissan Extended Warranty's cheaper than others that you all recommend?

For example, my friend bought an extended Genuine GM warranty, for his car from a Chevy dealer in another state, but the price was significantly cheaper than his local dealer offered. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## nissansr (Oct 25, 2008)

*Nissan Warranty*

We sell Nissan Security Plus plans that are drastically reduced from what most dealers charge...not sure if you're still looking for one but if so check us out and I'm sure you'll save some money on the coverage 
Nissan Warranty Store - Your Source for the Best Price on Nissan Extended Warranty


----------

